# The best router bits?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am not talking custom bit makers (if there are any) I am talking about common bits known to most wood workers. I have been using White Side bits and really like them. I have heard Freud makes really good bits but so far I don't have any. I would like your opinion from your experience.

Thanks Don!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

been using Freud for years and years..
superb CS...
long lasting and can handle some abuse...
out of the box Whiteside has the edge/lead but the Freud will outlast the WS by far... (as in LF)...
zero complaints..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> been using Freud for years and years..
> superb CS...
> long lasting and can handle some abuse...
> out of the box Whiteside has the edge/lead but the Freud will outlast the WS by far... (as in LF)...
> zero complaints..


Stick do you know why Freud will out last WS? May better carbide I am just guessing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Freud for general use bits. Fairly easy to find and priced OK. I have Sommerfeld matched bit sets for doors and cabinets.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Freud for general use bits. Fairly easy to find and priced OK. I have Sommerfeld matched bit sets for doors and cabinets.


grade of carbide for sure...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Freud for general use bits. Fairly easy to find and priced OK. I have Sommerfeld matched bit sets for doors and cabinets.


go w/ Freud across the board..
their match sets are outstanding and then some...
Freuds is way more industrial use than occasional use..
occasional use will get you years of use from one bit...


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Freud = quality, availability price is not the cheapest, but you get what you pay for. They have so many profiles you are almost sure to find what you need. I have a Freud catalogue and if I see something I need, almost any big box or hardware store can order it for me. I also like the Freud saw blades including the dado set.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree that you get what you pay for but only up to a point. Router bits are expendables. A cheap bit from MLCS will last me a lifetime unless its a bit that is used all the time like say a cove bit. If I need a special profile and can get it from MLCS for $15 dollars or a brand name for $40 dollars Ill get the $15 dollar one. I use it two or three times and never touch it again. It may not last a life time if used every day but if used 3 times it will last as long as the Sphinx. As far as the cut quality goes I've never noticed a difference. So I would say only buy expensive bits if you plan on using them on a daily basis. The complete opposite goes for tools. If you need a tool (and you're young) then but the best. If you need to do a job buy the tool to do it and don't try to get away with using another tool to do the job. If you're making mortises spend $300 on a mortising machine (or $150 on a good used one)instead of trying to do it with a drill press or router. You'll always have a good tool and when its time to sell you'll take less of a hit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Danman1957 said:


> Freud = quality, availability price is not the cheapest, but you get what you pay for. They have so many profiles you are almost sure to find what you need. I have a Freud catalogue and if I see something I need, almost any big box or hardware store can order it for me. I also like the Freud saw blades including the dado set.


and then there is their Quadracut bits... nothing like them...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mgmine said:


> A cheap bit from MLCS will last me a lifetime unless its a bit that is used all the time like say a cove bit. If I need a special profile and can get it from MLCS for $15 dollars or a brand name for $40 dollars Ill get the $15 dollar one..


tried them...
VOE says that their balance isn't all that great...
the brazing is subpar...
found that to be the norm w/ Asian bits...
3rd or 4th bit the brazing failed and the cutter hit me the ear....
the trip the ER sure made that on very expensive bit...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Freud, Whiteside, and Sommerfeld are the best that I've used, but all are high priced. I've bought several sets of Woodline bits very reasonably priced, but with my experience, almost as good as the high priced sources. I was surprised at how well they cut for the price and will buy more.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

CharleyL said:


> Freud, Whiteside, and Sommerfeld are the best that I've used, but all are high priced. I've bought several sets of Woodline bits very reasonably priced, but with my experience, almost as good as the high priced sources. I was surprised at how well they cut for the price and will buy more.
> 
> Charley


Charley I found out they (Woodline) are here in Tennessee. A town called Old Hickory. I used to live about 3 or 4 miles from them now it's about 30 miles. Don't know if they have a store front or not.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am not talking custom bit makers (if there are any) I am talking about common bits known to most wood workers. I have been using White Side bits and really like them. I have heard Freud makes really good bits but so far I don't have any. I would like your opinion from your experience.
> 
> Thanks Don!


The best and cheapest router bits you can get at www.banggood.com. In fact I buy all my tools at banggood.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Any reason Amana isn't mentioned here?
....jus curious.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> Any reason Amana isn't mentioned here?
> ....jus curious.


Amana Israel are very good bits but very pricey...
Amana China are junk and cost the same as Amana Israel... 
not many vendors...
their CS leaves something to be desired...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have quite a few Amana bits. Some are made in China I think and aren't as good as the others or as expensive. The ones made in Israel are good. The logos on the bits are different depending on where they are made. If you saw them side by side you'd instinctively know the difference. 

BJ used to say that Yonico bits were good for the money. I have a few that I bought for a project that I haven't gotten around to yet but they look like quality bits. The carbide is thick and well sharpened and the finish is good on them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The best bit is the one _you already have_...(and is still in good working order).


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> Amana Israel are very good bits but very pricey...
> Amana China are junk and cost the same as Amana Israel...
> not many vendors...
> their CS leaves something to be desired...


I haven't compared online Amana bits to local prices. We have a tool store that sells Amana. I always thought they were top end. Yes, locally they are pricey. For kicks I'm gonna try out an Exchange-a-Blade bit to test my new router lift. Not sure what to buy yet, but thinking maybe a slot cutter for wood or laminate flooring or maybe a 1/2 or 3/4 inch bit for truing up edges. I gotta learn with something. I'm thinkin cheap to start. Those bits are in the $20 range I think. 
https://www.exchangeablade.com/products/18/Router_Bits/



Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have quite a few Amana bits. Some are made in China I think and aren't as good as the others or as expensive. The ones made in Israel are good. The logos on the bits are different depending on where they are made. If you saw them side by side you'd instinctively know the difference.
> 
> BJ used to say that Yonico bits were good for the money. I have a few that I bought for a project that I haven't gotten around to yet but they look like quality bits. The carbide is thick and well sharpened and the finish is good on them.


That's good to know about the Amana stuff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> I haven't compared online Amana bits to local prices. We have a tool store that sells Amana. I always thought they were top end. Yes, locally they are pricey. For kicks I'm gonna try out an Exchange-a-Blade bit to test my new router lift. Not sure what to buy yet, but thinking maybe a slot cutter for wood or laminate flooring or maybe a 1/2 or 3/4 inch bit for truing up edges. I gotta learn with something. I'm thinkin cheap to start. Those bits are in the $20 range I think.
> https://www.exchangeablade.com/products/18/Router_Bits/


look to Freud and Whiteside..
what I had to say about Ana is from VOE and using them in production...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm not doubting anything you guys recommend.
I figure learning to play with this new tool, no need to start with the best stuff. I can learn to appreciate the better brands after learning with the cheap stuff first........ especially to find out which bits I might actually have a use for.
Have you tried an Exchange-a-Blade before? I've purchased a few of their saw blades and thought they were pretty nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the cheap stuff may ...
come apart..
resonate because they aren't balanced resulting in poor cuts and early expiration of the router's bearings....
may creep in the collet...
one bit's profile may be different from another even though they are suppose to be the same...
have a short life...
dull out of the box so thet tear the wood instead of slice...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

How about Infinity bits and blades?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

As a hobbyist, I suggest that you get yourself some good brand name bits when you first buy them, but don't think that you need to buy them all at once. Buy each bit or group when you will be doing a project that will use them. I would buy maybe one of each of these in this order and then expand your collection as you learn to use them and can afford to buy them. 

You will likely need these bits in this order when just starting out and you will use these bits frequently, even after getting more competent with your abilities. Spiral up cut bits 1/4 & 1/2", preferably solid carbide, a flush trim bit with bearings both above and below the cutter and a cutting surface of about 1 1/2" , a rabbeting bit set with bearings for many rabbet sizes, a small hinge mortising bit with a top bearing will also be frequently used. You will likely use these bits above most often, so buy the better quality the first time.

If you will be doing cabinet work I highly recommend the Sommerfeld offset tongue and groove set, and his rail and stile bits, but watch his videos before buying them so you understand how to use them his way. They can be great time savers and produce high quality cabinets. 

Then, as you expect to need them for an upcoming project, get round over bit sets, ogee bit sets, bull nose bit sets, etc from Woodline or some other cheaper, but reputable, router bit source. In most cases, you won't be using these as much, so these cheaper, but good, bits will last you many years. If you find that you are using any one of these bits heavily you can then buy a better quality replacement bit. 

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Re: Freud matched bit sets vs Sommerfeld. When I got the Sommerfeld sets, I don't think the Freud matched sets were available. I'd probably have gone with the Freud sets instead. But I doubt I'll wear out the Sommerfelds in what time I have left.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

ranman said:


> I haven't compared online Amana bits to local prices. We have a tool store that sells Amana. I always thought they were top end. Yes, locally they are pricey. For kicks I'm gonna try out an Exchange-a-Blade bit to test my new router lift. Not sure what to buy yet, but thinking maybe a slot cutter for wood or laminate flooring or maybe a 1/2 or 3/4 inch bit for truing up edges. I gotta learn with something. I'm thinkin cheap to start. Those bits are in the $20 range I think.
> https://www.exchangeablade.com/products/18/Router_Bits/
> 
> 
> That's good to know about the Amana stuff.


You may not see both types together so the good ones usually say made in Israel on them and there is every bit of info about the bit finely etched with (laser?) on the shaft and the cheap ones have a fuzzy logo and have little or no info on them.

In a router bit test that FWW did a number of years ago I think Infinity scored 3rd, well above Freud, CMT, or Amana. Whiteside and Eagle (made by Whiteside and usually a couple of $ more) scored #1. That was years ago so standings may have changed some but Infinity still produces a quality product. Actor Nick Offerman was featured in an FWW article a year or so ago where he built a sled and used a router and Infinity straight bit, a 2" I think, to flatten a slab about 6-8' long and maybe 4' wide. After 2 of these slabs like that he said the bit was still cutting cleanly and still felt sharp.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got some Freud and some Whiteside. Like them both, no troubles.


----------

